# UTV plow with-out winch



## kabong57 (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen a plow that does not use a winch? Electric/hydraulic setup like a Sno-Way that stays on the plow. Thanks Steve


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Here you go Steve:

http://www.bossplow.com/products/snowplows/utv/index


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you could look at,

http://www.blackline.us/

or 
http://www.mibarproducts.com/

are 2 examples for you to ponder over.

sublime out.


----------

